# Wireless Internet unter SuSE Linux 7.1



## Sebastian Thalhammer (8. Juni 2004)

Hallo

Ich besitze einen Avaya USB Wireless Client Manager Gold Adapter und weiss von meinem Provider, dass ein Treiber für alle Versionen ab SuSe 8.0 existiert. 

Nur hab ich 7.1 und weiss jetzt nicht ob der Treiber funktioniert. Also ich habe 7.1 jetzt gerade noch nicht installiert, und wenn der Treiber nicht funktioniert werde ich Linux nicht mehr installieren. Darum hoffe ich auf eure Hilfe!


----------



## Lampe (8. Juni 2004)

dann besorg dir doch suse 8.0 oder höher, allein schon wegen den ganzen Sicheheitsupdates!


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (8. Juni 2004)

ja aber wie? Ich will mir ja die neue Version nicht kaufen darum gehts mir ja. 

Ich will sie mit dem Internet updaten...
Oder gibt es einen anderen Weg, Linux upzudaten? Geht das vielleicht über Windows, dass ich mir z.b.: die benötigten Daten unter Windows downloade und dann unter Linux installiere ?


----------



## Stibie (9. Juni 2004)

www.linuxiso.org 
=> Da gehst du mal drauf, dann auf Suse Linux und lädst dir dann die neuste Version. Am Besten holst du dir die Live Eval (ich gehe davon aus, dass du dsl hast). Dann brennste die CD und legst die ein...dann installierste das Minimalsystem und  bringst dein WLAN zum Laufen...dann kannste direkt aus dem Internet die neusten Versionen installiern!


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (12. Juni 2004)

Danke. Werd das mal probieren. Werd dann posten ob auch alles funktioniert hat!


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (13. Juni 2004)

Äh noch was: Muss ich dazu die alte Version von Linux schon installiert haben? Ich hab jetzt die Datei (mit .iso Endung) auf CD gebrannt und die ist natürlich nicht bootfähig. 

Wie genau installiere ich dann die neueste Version? Bitte um Rat, denn Linux ist echt kompliziert, aber das macht es ja interressant,... ;-)


----------



## Erpel (13. Juni 2004)

> Ich hab jetzt die Datei (mit .iso Endung) auf CD gebrannt und die ist natürlich nicht bootfähig.


Da ist der Fehler, eine Anleitung wie man ISO-Images richtig brennt findest du hier:
http://kanotix.com/info/brennen.html 
Wenn du ein anderes Brennprogramm benutzt findest du mit Google sicher auch dafür eine Anleitung


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (13. Juni 2004)

Okay. Das funktioniert jetzt endlich. Doch ich hab schon wieder ein Problem. Verdammt.

Ich kann nicht auf die Windows Partition zugreifen, geschweige denn auf die Cd rom Laufwerke. Die werden zwar alle erkannt doch eben der Zugriff ist nicht möglich.

Kann mir jemand eine genaue Erklärung geben, was ich jetzt tun muss? Wie installiere ich überhaupt die Treiber? Wie ihr seht habe ich von Linux nicht allzuviel Ahnung... :-(


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (13. Juni 2004)

Ich hab da noch eine kurze Frage: Bei mir wird gar nichts installiert sondern Linux anscheinend nur von der CD gestartet. Muss ich das Minimalsystem irgendwie extra installieren oder muss ich alles von FTP Servern runterladen?


----------

